# Favorite melt and pour base...?



## Sonam (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi I have never done MP before and was wondering what was some favorite bases of people who do it?


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 6, 2009)

When I did M&P, I used the bases from WSP and was very happy with them. I tried SFIC, too and was just as happy with those as well, but I thought the WSP bases lathered up a little bit more in comparison.


IrishLass


----------



## Sonam (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry I'm new to this what is WSP and SFIC? I'm still learning all the soaper lingo


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 6, 2009)

WSP is wholesalesuppliesplus.com

SFIC is http://www.sficcorp.com/ SFIC makes one of the very few bases that does not contain detergents which may or may not be of importance to you. It is a little higher though than the typical detergent based M&P bases. SFIC only sells in bulk, 250 pounds I think. There are at least a dozen suppliers that buy in bulk from SFIC & resell on their individual supply websites. You can search SFIC soap base and find these suppliers.

For inexpensive base I would suggest www.columbusfoods.com You can get 25# for $40.00 which is $1.57 a pound. I can vough for the quality.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 6, 2009)

Woops, my bad.   

WSP stands for WholesaleSuppliesPlus, an online bath and body supplier:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/

I don't know exactly what SFIC stands for except maybe for the fact that they are based in SanFrancisco, CA, but they have great melt and pour bases. You can buy them from these online supply companies:

http://southernsoapers.com/cart/index.p ... ex&cPath=5

http://www.kangarooblue.com/index.php?m ... cts_id=494

Hope that helps!   

IrishLass


----------



## jenn624 (Feb 8, 2009)

I like the "All Natural" bases from WSP, they have several - goat's milk, clear, white, and shea butter. (http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...roupID=1&GroupName=++Bases+-+Melt+&+Pour+Soap)


----------



## naomiheck (Mar 14, 2009)

My favorite is SFIC low sweat base (natural but not sweaty like all other natural bases I've tried), WSP honey (smells great), and WSP crystal clear (for embeds).  The last 2 have SLeS though (not natural).  

Naomi


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 15, 2009)

Sonam said:
			
		

> Hi I have never done MP before and was wondering what was some favorite bases of people who do it?



So far, my favorite M&P base is the GM from WSP. It has a nice sweet scent, cuts and melts easily, and holds color and FO very well. However, I am waiting on a shipment of the all natural GM base from WSP so that might change my mind!


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 17, 2009)

My new favorite soap base is the all natural GM from WSP. I just got some in yesterday and tried a batch. It holds FO and color very well and has a rich, creamy lather.  It does sweat a bit but I've been told that it won't "hurt" the soap and if wrapped right away, it helps the sweating. I will definitely be ordering a larger batch soon!


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 18, 2009)

cindymeredith said:
			
		

> My new favorite soap base is the all natural GM from WSP. I just got some in yesterday and tried a batch. It holds FO and color very well and has a rich, creamy lather.  It does sweat a bit but I've been told that it won't "hurt" the soap and if wrapped right away, it helps the sweating. I will definitely be ordering a larger batch soon!



After writing this and then testing and retesting the all natural GM base from WSP versus the creamy GM base from WSP, I decided to order the creamy base instead of the all natural.  I just couldn't get over the sweat from the all natural.  I was told that drying time helps this as well as wrapping right away, but there's still no guarantee that the consumer won't get slimy or sweaty bars of soap.  I like both equally although I think the creamy was easier to unmold than the all natural from a nonsilicone mold and easier to cut.  At this point this is more of a hobby for me and I've had no requests for the all natural.  However, it is good to know that there's an excellent all natural GM base out there if I need it.  So, I'd have to say that my favorite is the creamy GM base from WSP!


----------



## moondancer (Mar 31, 2009)

My favorite base is the Stephenson's olive oil one. I get mine through New Directions in Canada for a really decent price. I also make soaps with all of their other MP bases, but the olive oil is the one I reach for when it's time to bathe.


----------



## CyberTrainer (Aug 3, 2009)

jenn624 said:
			
		

> I like the "All Natural" bases from WSP, they have several - goat's milk, clear, white, and shea butter. (http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...roupID=1&GroupName=++Bases+-+Melt+&+Pour+Soap)



Do you add oils & butters (shea, jojoba, palm, etc.) to the base.  I know that WSP does not recommend it due to decreasing the lathering ability.  I just used an all vegetable base from goPlanetEarth.com and added 1 tbsp of powdered goat's milk (mixed with 1/8 cup of distilled water), 1tsp shea butter, 1tsp Emu oil, 1tsp jojoba oil; and lavendar and tea tree EO to 1lb of base.  There is no lather although I like the way my skin feels after using in the shower.

I'm wondering if getting the WSP base will give me more lather.

Thanks,
Judy


----------



## Mandarin (Aug 5, 2009)

I think that all of the bases that I have tried from SFIC and WSP are wonderful.  I honestly do not think that you can go wrong with any of them.


----------

